# need math curriculum ideas



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

My (now) 6th grader has always used Abeka, but now she's having some trouble with the math. She's very smart, so it's not the concepts that are bothering her--it's the constant repetition and having to do a worksheet every day. I'm not very familiar with other Christian curriculums. Is there anything out there geared towards an advanced student that could maybe be done on a computer or doesn't require doing an hour worksheet every single day? I'm afraid she's going to burn out in math and not apply herself if we don't find something else. Thanks in advance for ANY help!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Becka said:


> My (now) 6th grader has always used Abeka, but now she's having some trouble with the math. She's very smart, so it's not the concepts that are bothering her--it's the constant repetition and having to do a worksheet every day. I'm not very familiar with other Christian curriculums. Is there anything out there geared towards an advanced student that could maybe be done on a computer or doesn't require doing an hour worksheet every single day? I'm afraid she's going to burn out in math and not apply herself if we don't find something else. Thanks in advance for ANY help!


Well, I know of a computer based thing, but it does have work to do every day. I don't know how it compared to Abeka as I have never used Abeka. Teaching textbooks. www.teachingtextbooks.com They are pricey, but seem to be pretty good. I like Saxon, for 6th grade, but if you don't want to have lots of repetition, you won't like it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We did SOS in 6th grade. We also continued onto 7th and half of 8th. I wasn't too crazy about it because it wasn't very good at explaining what needed to be done. I also thought it was to strict on what answers were "acceptable" . Your child could have teh right answer but if there was a space at teh beginning of teh answer..it was counted wrong.
We did Saxon this year and it was better. I am interested in the answers to this question as I am trying to find a different choice too.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

What I like about teaching textbooks is that it has a CD-Rom lecture, and then the kids do the work in the book. For 6 and 7 grade, they put their answers into the computer, and then if they get something wrong, there is a CD-Rom explanation for EVERY SINGLE PROBLEM in the book. It is set up where you can click on the problem number you missed and only listen to the explanations that are needed, too so you don't waste a lot of time. We have only just switched to them- more because I needed to than that the kids did. So, the jury is still out in a way... but so far so good. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cdrsoflebnon (Jun 15, 2008)

I like Saxon Math. I assign the problems as I see they need them. If they really understand mutliplication with two digit numbers then I have them skip those problems in the book. I will occasionally assign them just to keep them on their toes! Sometimes I only assign those problems that pertain to the lesson being taught. Although I have found my kids need the repetition. 

I really did not like SOS. Things were marked wrong for small typing errors. I also felt they did not explain things very well.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Try these:

http://saxonpublishers.harcourtachi...ition&img=math54_3.jpg&lang=en&type=M&user=sa

Enter the highest lesson completed if asked.

Greater Than or Less Than:

http://www.crickweb.co.uk/assets/resources/flash.php?&file=ncmenu


Using a protractor:

http://www.crickweb.co.uk/assets/resources/flash.php?&file=angle


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I have used A becka Math but I modify the curriculum to fit the kids needs.I am not sure of the rules you have to abide by in your state but in Texas its pretty hands off. 
If your able to by law why not just do every other problem?
A Becka is an excellent curriculum, I was never happy with others I tried.


----------

